# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  FarsiFu و JalaliDate برای Ruby

## azizash

سلام. 
من دو تا library کوچولو به صورت OpenSource منتشر کردم که اگر اگر روبی یا ریلز کار می‌کنید ممکن است به دردتان بخورد

JalaliDate: پورت کامل کلاس Date روبی است که بر اساس تاریخ جلالی کار می کنه. متدهای ساده ای برای تبدیل جلالی به میلادی و یا برعکس داره. تمامی متدهایی که روی کلاس Date کار میکنن برای تاریخ جلالی هم موجوده. 

FarsiFu: یک Library خیلی ساده که میونه اعداد رو از فارسی به انگلیسی و برعکس تبدیل کنه و همین طور تمامی اعداد رو به فارسی spell کنه (۲۵۳ --> دویست و پنجاه و سه) 

خیلی ساده اند اما معمولا در همه پروژه های فارسی لازم می‌شن. بزودی به صورت Gem روی Rubyforge هم منتشر می‌شه. 
پیشنهاد یا مشکلی اگر دارید تماس بگیرید. 

اگر روبی و ریلز کار می‌کنید و در ایران هستید با من تماس بگیرید.

----------

